# Let's See Those "FUNNY COLOR" Horses ♥



## Jill (Oct 9, 2012)

We with minis see some colors you don't, or rarely, see in full size horses. Let's show off those ones that are "unusual" or intially confusing! These are some of my "funny color horses", and I'd love to see yours, too!!!

"*Destiny*", who is smokey silver black (black + silver + cream). He has sired buckskin and double dilutes, so far for us, all fillies. In person, he looks as if he's made of milk chocolate and he's actually sweet enough to be:







"*DunIT*"... I knew from the start that he was grullo + grey. He's sired a double dilute filly, which told me he also carries cream. As a grandson of Yellow Diamond Little Feather, we also see some appy (not grey IMO) mottling on his muzzle:






We have many that carry silver, and that makes things pretty and interesting. A red dun that some might incorrectly call a golden palomino, and a bay dun pony that might appear buckskin.

What about yours? Let's see them!


----------



## chandab (Oct 10, 2012)

Not as unusual as your two, but my little stallion is silver brownskin. His shading is such that we have assumed he has seal brown plus cream and silver. [i did test for cream and agouti, he's heterozous for each. I haven't sent for the test to determine which agouti he is (we've just assumed based on his coloration.]


----------



## Knottymare (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's my crew. The black bay isn't unusual. Nope. The little fuzzy butt appy boy, he's as cute as a button but not unusual. Dolly, she's a little unusual with her silver buckskin color and little mottled lips. But that funny horse in the middle with his gray mane and brown back and blue legs, he's about as unusual as it comes



:ThumbUp


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful examples!!!

A long time ago, I bought a mare and "no one" knew what color she was. NOW I know, she's silver buckskin dun with appy characteristics. She's a/k/a "Whinny For Me's Firefly" and does a lot of local shows and driving events. When I bought her, she was in foal to a smokey silver black appy stallion (also not a color I could have named then). TO my surprise, she had a double dilute filly (again, I wouldn't have known that stallion carried cream back then). So that this filly I had was "pure white" but I learned really might carry silver, dun, and appy just turned me into the color nut I am to this day





I love color and over the years, I bet the rate is like 90% when someone has an adult horse and wants to know "what color is this" that it's going to be silver something -- just LOVE it





Hope to see some more examples, too. We mini people get to see a lot of colors most big horse people do not know about


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 10, 2012)

Heres my boy, Little Kings Sentra Supreme

He changes like the wind!


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's my Silver Grulla - "Intrigue"

I wouldn't call her Color Funny, but unusual for Sure













This is Such a Great Topic Jill!


----------



## Lori W (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay, since Toni posted her silver grullo, I have to post our grullo boy, too



This is a summer picture, but just today I was admiring his dense, soft dove gray coat and wild-colored mane and tail. He has all those wonderful primitive markings, too. (I just love this little guy!)

Dusty Lane Vegas Bet a Buck






And this is my husband's favorite horse, Thornwoods Ginger Snap. Ginger is a very pretty rose color (red roan).


----------



## minihingstar (Oct 12, 2012)

here is my bay sabino, but he has either black mane nor black legs.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2012)

Great, great examples!!! And I think I'm in love with Ms. Intrique!!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 13, 2012)

thanks Jill


----------



## CFM_Minis (Oct 13, 2012)

> Dusty Lane Vegas Bet a Buck


Can I have him???



gorgeous


----------



## Lori W (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww, thanks, CFM MInis! He's a special boy to me and such a little sweetie (only 32"). I go out and hug him every day and he just eats it up. He's one of many 'forever' horses here with us. He gave us a beautiful little grullo filly last year, and he's bred to a couple of our ladies for 2013, plus a couple of mares for a friend. We're looking to reproduce his color, temperment and looks just a few specific breedings at a time.

Toni's Griffith's mares Intrigue and Starlet (Desert Realm Miniatures) are both his daughters - and I think they are absolutely gorgeous mares. And really, all the credit for Bet a Buck goes to his breeder, Jean Barnhill of Dusty Lane Miniatures, but we sure do love him a bunch!

Thanks so much for the compliment!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 15, 2012)

Not sure if these two qualify as "funny colored", maybe more like unusual?

One of our Buckeroo grandaughters, EJH Sparkling Bucks, is a silver dunskin (cream + dun + silver ,also homozygous black).






And one of our herd sires; Blue Stars Hotrod Harley, is a smokey grullo pinto. So he carries both cream & dun dilutions.


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2012)

Lovely "funny" (yes, unusual) colored horses


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 16, 2012)

How many horses are "pink"?














This double registered guy always has struck me as being "pink" - from birth to current. He's a long 2 yr old now, hasn't been clipped at all this year. I guess I'm very overdue at doing photos of him, need to go out and get some. Can't believe I didn't get any when he was shed out this summer. He had lots of shine to his coat - even tho he was one that had no attention thru actual grooming! His album... Ranger ... I'm thinking he's inherited a cream gene from his sire and a silver gene from his dam. We haven't had him color tested - though thinking about it even though he will probably always just be a "stay at home" kinda guy. He's a gelding and has pretty much lost his left eye. He is for sale, but most folk turn up their noses as soon as they find out he's got some problems with his eye. Also - he's not the most correct fella!

I will be "officially" starting him in harness over Christmas (if I don't get him going previous to that) and will be posting news as he's going along under the Driving Miniatures forum.

Added*** - my black tobi stallion body clipped out as "blue" when clipped the first couple of days... and our darker silvers are usually also "blue" while the lighter ones are usually some version of "gun metal grey"... But I figured those were typical colors w/i the mini breed (s), so haven't posted their photos...


----------



## countrymini (Oct 16, 2012)

My sweet pintaloosa mare


----------

